# Stress relief



## DPittman (Nov 18, 2022)

I went to my brass scrap bin this morning and pulled out an old water pump impeller that hardly looked like brass anymore.  I just had to do some beautiful brass turning to relief some personal stress.  10 minutes of turning and instantly feel better and now have a shinier piece to throw back to the brass recycling bin. Saved $150/counseling fees and more effective.  
Probably anyone outside of this forum/hobby would not understand and probably would 


suggest more counseling instead.


----------



## little ol' e (Nov 18, 2022)

Haha, after looking at the consistency of those chips, I'd be in for just a half hour session and save the $75.00


----------

